# POC Fornix vs. Giro Combyn



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

forumyb said:


> Hey guys, recently I've been looking into getting a new helmet. Looks like the tech has been really progressing over the years.
> 
> I do a lot of freestyle riding and I'm looking for something really protective, light weight, durable and comfortable.
> 
> ...


If you can afford the POC helmet, buy one now. Way more protection then a GIRO.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a combyn, it is low profile comfy (at least on my head) vents well and is multi impact. The cons are um if you believe the multi impact is as good as a single impact or not.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

have you tried them on ?

i found that Giro fits my head shape perfectly but unfortunately POC does not fit me at all


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Actually I JUST got my POC Fornix in the mail and I must say the fit is perfect! It's really lightweight and the look is cool I think in a very discrete way. The best helmet I have had so far!


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

MenzelMorten said:


> Actually I JUST got my POC Fornix in the mail and I must say the fit is perfect! It's really lightweight and the look is cool I think in a very discrete way. The best helmet I have had so far!


Smart move! The Fornix features MIPS technology which as you probably know features an eggshell like material inside the helmet that mimics the fluid within your brain during a fall. The Fornix and Receptor both features this technology. Eventually most helmet brands will go this way. 

For a list of brands with MIPS, check out: MIPS | Safest helmets in the market

Not all helmets are create equal.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

mhphoto said:


> Smart move! The Fornix features MIPS technology which as you probably know features an eggshell like material inside the helmet that mimics the fluid within your brain during a fall. The Fornix and Receptor both features this technology. Eventually most helmet brands will go this way.
> 
> For a list of brands with MIPS, check out: MIPS | Safest helmets in the market
> 
> Not all helmets are create equal.


I've read a couple of threads about this helmet and the technology behind. What first of made me think twice before I went buying it was that some dudes said they didn't have removable ear pads but it has! I'm really happy about it and can't wait to try it out on the slopes real soon! But thanks for your headsup mate!


----------



## forumyb (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks for all the replies, I haven't had the chance to try either of these helmets on in person, I have tried the Giro Surface s helmet. The fit wasn't bad. 

I don't know where to find POC helmets in my city, anyone know where I can try POC or the Giro Combyn in Toronto?

I really like the idea of a low impact helmet rather than the traditional helmets that are built for 1 significant impact. Does the POC provide this type of feature with the WIPS and other tech? 

Also, I don't hit huge jumps or a lot of big features in general. My style can be described as aggressive freestyle with some light park riding.


----------



## forumyb (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone know if these helmets are compatible with the Electric EG2s?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

forumyb said:


> I don't know where to find POC helmets in my city, anyone know where I can try POC or the Giro Combyn in Toronto?.


I tried the POC Fornix at Sign of the Skier.
Tried the Giro Combyn at Skiis & Biikes.

Bought the Fornix.
Liked the MIPS, the fit, and the look.

Didn't like the Combyn at all, and the last two years I wore a Giro Seam which I did like, FYI.


----------



## forumyb (Oct 20, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> I tried the POC Fornix at Sign of the Skier.
> Tried the Giro Combyn at Skiis & Biikes.
> 
> Bought the Fornix.
> ...


Thanks dude, im going to go out and try them on.. waiting for my EG2's to come in so I can bring them with me. The MIPS system looks like a great safety feature, but its only avail. on the backcountry version which is around $200 plus shipping and tax online.

Do you remember the in store prices?

Anyone know if the POC ear pads are headphone friendly? I'm looking into adding speakers to either of these helmets, I know the Giro is compatible.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

forumyb said:


> Do you remember the in store prices?
> 
> Anyone know if the POC ear pads are headphone friendly? I'm looking into adding speakers to either of these helmets, I know the Giro is compatible.


Fornix is $229.
Can't remember for certain the price of the Combyn, but I think it was around $160.

I just checked my Fornix. No go on speaker ear pads. Gotta go with in ear buds I guess.

Yes, take your goggles with you. I took my Arnette Skylights and they worked well with the Fornix.


----------

